# What visa should l go for?



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
I am new here and would like to say hi.
I came over a couple of weeks ago to see an old work colleague, lmet his boss who said if l can get over here there is a fulltime job for me but can anybody tell me what visa l should be looking at, it's all very confusing. 
I am a very experienced aircraft painting with 30 years experience.
Used to run my own aircraft painting company in the UK.
That is where l am at, how do l move forward? 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions or help.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you look for none .. the employer has to hire an immigration lawyer to get you a visa 

you need a degree as a minimum ... 

it may cost the employer up to $10k to employ you 
You will find that they have no idea..and the offer is worthless


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow, not the answer l was looking for but thanks for your help.
I will be speaking to them on Tuesday and will give them the news.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Davis1 said:


> you need a degree as a minimum ...


No, that's simply not correct.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Now l am even more confused, it's not straightforward is it!
What do you think the answer is, l have a permanent job in Florida if this can be solved. 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

To work in the US one must have a work visa - sponsored by the employer.

For *most* jobs, a degree is required - not all jobs qualify for a work visa but of those that do some education qualification is required, usually a degree. If no degree is required as part of the qualification then management, executive or similar work experience is needed.

Obtaining the work visa is costly and time consuming for the employer hence most work visas are available for those in in demand professions - IT, banking, engineering, finance etc.

You obtain the work visa before you move to the US.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, I return to the UK at the end of the month and was hoping it could be resolved so that l could come back and start the job asap.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

application have to be filed on 1st April for an Oct start 

https://www.uscis.gov/eir/visa-guide/h-1b-specialty-occupation/understanding-h-1b-requirements


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Denz61 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I return to the UK at the end of the month and was hoping it could be resolved so that l could come back and start the job asap.


Unless the company hires an immigration lawyer who can, at the very least, confirm whether this job qualifies for a work visa, then it's a complete non starter.

Unfortunately, from what you have said, it does not qualify for a work visa.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Certificates repair station: repairman's certificate under the repair station license or an airframe certificate issued by the FAA as in A/P rating.

Talking to my fly boys it is highly unlikely that a repair station will or will be able to sponsor a visa based on necessity/lack of US labor.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for your advice, it does not look promising does it!


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

I know the company has advertised the vacancy and have had a few painters come and go but they were not really suitable as couldn't do the whole job.
I can do the complete job from start to finish as l used to have my own business doing exactly what they need.
I was hoping this would help.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks Davis1, that looks like the one. I do not have a degree but nobody in the UK will have one for this job.
I served an apprenticeship and have all the trade papers plus years of experience , I hope this will be enough!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

This myth perpetuation about degree requirements that don't actually exist is getting annoying.  Experience is a substitute for formal education under U.S. immigration law. Let's all try to stick to the facts, OK? In the very first post we learned that Denz61 has 30 years of experience. Lack of a university degree is simply not going to be a problem at all. There are other problems, but that's not one of them.

Denz61, it's a longshot, but since aircraft can fly, would your prospective employer have any interest in opening a satellite location in, say, a Caribbean island? A French one, in particular, where you (as a U.K. citizen I assume) already have the legal right to live and work? Martinique or Guadeloupe, as examples? They aren't too far from the U.S. Gulf Coast, especially for King Airs, Citations, etc.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks for that bit of information, my trade just simply does not come with a university degree so l was totally deflated. 
I feel a little bit more confident now.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> This myth perpetuation about degree requirements that don't actually exist is getting annoying.  Experience is a substitute for formal education under U.S. immigration law. Let's all try to stick to the facts, OK? In the very first post we learned that Denz61 has 30 years of experience. Lack of a university degree is simply not going to be a problem at all. There are other problems, but that's not one of them.
> 
> Denz61, it's a longshot, but since aircraft can fly, would your prospective employer have any interest in opening a satellite location in, say, a Caribbean island? A French one, in particular, where you (as a U.K. citizen I assume) already have the legal right to live and work? Martinique or Guadeloupe, as examples? They aren't too far from the U.S. Gulf Coast, especially for King Airs, Citations, etc.


See 14CFR 43 Code of US Federal Regulations.

Try to calculate what a joy trip to get a King Air or Citation painted somewhere costs - fuel, pay/hotel/per diem two pilots, hours on engines/frame, customs fees in/out bound twice, plane tickets from/to for two pilots, ....


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

A fortune, plus two engineers to go with the aircraft to remove the controls along with having to inspect the aircraft at the stage inspections and the engineers to reassemble the aircraft and do the duplicate inspections and release it back into service.
Assuming the aircraft is owned by the same company that the engineers work for they will also be away from base earning the company not one cent!


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Just continue talking with this company and see what their immigration lawyers say.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

All true, but, except for customs, how are those requirements unique to a particular place? The planes still have to move to paint shops, and _some_ planes wouldn't have to move as far to Guadeloupe or Martinique.


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

They must consider this when looking at their quotes!
I painted a helicopter in England last year, it was due to go by lorry up country until l stepped in with my quote, the lorry trip plus tying up engineers alone run into £1,000s.
I did it at the same airport they were based saving them a fortune even if l did go in a bit heavy with my quote.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Well sure, agreed. Are you suggesting there are no airplanes in the Caribbean?

As it happens, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands, both parts of the United States, are much closer to Guadeloupe and Martinique than they are to any part of the continental United States. Do you think there are no aircraft based in Puerto Rico or in the U.S. Virgin Islands?

Look, I don't care whether you make your dream come true or not, but so far my idea is the only one that has a _chance_ of helping you at least get closer to your dream. Unfortunately in this case I'm inclined to agree with the pessimism otherwise expressed in this thread. I'm not bothered whether you pursue this idea or not, but it's at least _less crazy_ than trying to get U.S. work permission as an aircraft painter (sorry to say).


----------



## Denz61 (Feb 13, 2016)

Nice idea but they have just bought this place in Florida, that is where the business is based, they won't buy a business elsewhere just for me.
I appreciate your ideas and help, l speak to the owner tomorrow and will suggest paying an attorney to see how far we can take it, hopefully all the way. 
If there really is no chance at least l tried and you all helped.
I am English, l have other options but will try as much as possible but if it is not to be so be it!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

BBCWatcher said:


> All true, but, except for customs, how are those requirements unique to a particular place? The planes still have to move to paint shops, and _some_ planes wouldn't have to move as far to Guadeloupe or Martinique.


How do you plan to get a) paint and b) pilots and c) airplane legally into and out of another country. Customs and immigration ramp check everywhere.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Twostep, it is positively common in the aircraft maintenance industry to have maintenance services performed in other countries. Aircraft and their crew move across borders all the time -- that's what they're designed to do. Customs and immigration procedures are streamlined for such purposes the world over. As of late 2015 there were 731 U.S. FAA authorized aircraft maintenance facilities located outside the United States. Southwest and Jet Blue get a lot of their maintenance done in El Salvador, Delta in Mexico, United in China. Guadeloupe and Martinique, as I pointed out, are geographically closer to significant parts of the United States than many bases in the continental United States, not to mention the fact there are aircraft in the Caribbean that are not based in the United States.

This really isn't a serious objection, not in the abstract anyway. But if you have a _better_ idea to offer in the circumstances, please do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Jet Blue or SouthWest operate with FAA certificated air stations. Either way the painter has to be certified by the FAA to work on the airplane - a&p/airframe or repairman's certificate for a specific task under the repair station certificate.

It sounds like OP understands the complications.


----------

